# Just wanted to say HI!



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Hi guys and gals just wanted to say Hi, its been a while. I've been really busy with school and work etc haven't had time to get on lately. I miss chatting with some of you guys. Last time I was here I had news of my betta chip dieing. But I finally got a new one (Jobu) he's all red and really pretty and fun! I'm making sure to not overfeed this one and not give him too many bloodworms and the "goodies" to often. Well I hope all is well with everyone. 

Gotta give a special shout-out to "Baby" cause she's my girl! and I miss some of our silly gabbin'! I hope I talk to ya soon. 


Ashley


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome back, now VOTE!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, good to see you had time to pop in! Hope things are going well!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Hey Peach, hey Fishfirst! good to see u guys again!  I will vote too hehe. 

Aww I'm glad that made your day girl(Baby). I hope you are doing well. Anything exciting and new in life?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey beerleader, glad to see that you didn't forget about us :-D


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> well tee hee
> I have a valentine for the first time *blushes*
> i have had valentines before but they didn't really count. Not like this one



Aww you sweet lil thing you hehe. Hopefully somebody will wise up this year and give you a valentine!!!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Hey beerleader, glad to see that you didn't forget about us :-D



Oh no too many fun ppl here to forget about! I've just been so crazy busy haven't had much time to stop in, but I'll keep doing the drive by's here and there.


----------

